# What will it take for me to break a 300?



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you done any short range work?

5 yard games, ten yard games help train your brain that you shoot 300's 

Also shooting for one hole groups will reinforce your form. 

You also need a game plan for your brain.... I will see if I can find a link, there are a few very good threads on here about what's available. One I can think of is titled trigger words it's a good thread. 

Shoot it like 60 one arrow games not 1 60 arrow game, one at a time till it's over. The only shot that matters is the one your shooting now, make it count. You should practice with purpose, every shot counts. Of you focus on the task at hand shooting one good shot at a time, the score will work it self out.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

well i haven't quite made it . my best is 264 about 20 years ago . that was practicing .


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Stop trying too hard...relax and let your shots happen instead of forcing them. And quit thinking so much about your score and more on your form. Score follows form, not the other way around.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There is an old saying, "you can't shoot a 300 (or 60X) until you've already shot a 300 (or 60X)".

With those scores, you are a 300 shooter. You just have to believe it. Start at a distance where you KNOW you can shoot 300. It might be 5 yards, 10 yards or 15 yards. You can figure this out by looking at your targets and basing the distance on your group size. If your misses are barely outside the line, you may be able to start at 15 yards. If they are way outside, get closer.

Then shoot as many 300 rounds as you can in a week. If you are 100% 300's for at least a week, move back a couple of yards. Same drill, 100% 300's for a week, then move back. If you shoot one arrow that is not a 5, stop shooting for at least an hour, then move back to the closer distance.

When you achieve 300, you can use the same program to get to 60X's. 

Starting close builds confidence and concentration. 

Consistent form and equipment fit is as important as confidence & concentration. From your post, it sounds like you are coming from the single string side of archery. Your form won't be much different, but equipment fit is more important on the compound side. If it fits, it will help you achieve good scores. If it doesn't, you will have to overcome it to shoot good scores.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I couldn't begin to count all the 298's and 299's I shot, before shooting my first 300 !.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

It is all about form and repetition. I do a lot of 10 yard training and my goal is to aim small to miss small. I wait for my shots to settle and follow through trying to pinwheel the x with each shot. At 10 yards my main goal though is to put each arrow in the exact same hole. If it is not going in the same hole you need to figure out why. Is it your form? Your follow through? Shooting too quickly and not letting the shot form/settle? Anymore, to me it is unthinkable to shoot outside of that huge 5 ring. At 20 yards I aim for inside out X's. This re-enforces the aim small miss small mentality. If I just barely miss the actual X I should still be touching the X ring and on the score card they look the same. Archery is a head game. You have to know/believe you can do something if you are going to accomplish it. Good luck and post pictures when you get it done.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

To shoot a 60-arrow game, I have to shoot 120- 150 shots depending on how many times I let down.

Make sense? Probably not.

Here's two of the things that have turned me into an "automatic" 300 shooter and now I'm knocking on the door of that magical 60X

I use Lanny Basham's procedures as he describes in his book, With Winning In Mind, to vividly visualize each shot before I shoot it. I Visualize drawing it back, anchor, floating the dot inside the white, the shot breaking, seeing the arrow hit the center of the X, and hearing the "thud" of an arrow pounding the center. This all takes about 4 seconds. Then I shoot the shot. Your brain cannot tell the difference between what is vividly visualized and what is real, so my subconscious takes over to replicate what I envisioned. It will scare the heck out of you how often this works perfectly.

The second thing that has greatly helped me is to shoot with an intense attitude. I absolutely do not care if the shot I'm shooting goes to fruition and sends the arrow on it's way or if I let down. If the shot isn't right for any reason........let down!.........early in the shot! Attitude: DO NOT SHOOT THE SHOT UNLESS IT'S PERFECT! It will take some time to recognize what is and what isn't perfect for you. It will take an Attitude to keep letting down when in practice with others. At least it was for me as I was conscious of what I thought was holding them up on the line. It didn't matter when I heard the muttering, "I shouldn't have shot that one" or "I should have let down" when they are looking at their 4's they shot. The "Attitude" is that little smile you can give yourself during a tournament when you have two arrows left to shoot while the rest of the line is standing there waiting for you to finish. Sux to be them! The scores will shot that you were doing it right.

I found it best for me to start doing these things in earnest by practicing by myself without interruptions or interaction with others.

Like Aread said, start shooting 300's up closer then move back. You will be on here telling us about your 300 games and asking what it takes to up your x count soon


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

I like what CarlV said. 

Last time I shot the person next to me spread 5 arrows around the target in the time it took me to shoot 2. It's not supposed to be a race. I used to regularly shoot with the same group of people. Some tournament locations did not like us because we slowed them down. If you have 4 minutes to shoot 5 arrows, don't hesitate to use it. If you're uncomfortable standing at the line alone find a like minded person to shoot with, then the two of you can stand together. What you'll often notice is that you may be the last two at the line for the first 20 arrows but others will start slowing down too. And if they're smart enough to pay attention those naysayers will realize they also shot better. When practicing, to keep from upsetting people, I'll often only shoot 3 or 4 arrows per round because I refuse to speed up my process. Ultimately you should be able to tune those people out completely and to practice that try shooting next to a group of cub scouts once in a while!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Shoot for the X instead of the 5. The 300 will be a by-product.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't shoot a 300 but I might be able to offer some training exercises...

another training exercise that helps is single arrow drills. It's exactly how it sounds- one arrow, one shot- pull the arrow. the intent is to hit the same hole repeatedly...stand at what ever distance you need, 5 yards is good to start. I don't do too much of this (too much to work on right now) but when I do- my focus is much better resulting in better shots....much less fliers.

Add bare shaft shots to your session- say one or two arrows per end. This will directly show what you're doing wrong in your form and helps to keep you in check (no cheathing with bare shaft).


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

cbrunson said:


> Shoot for the X instead of the 5. The 300 will be a by-product.


I'm with you, but shooting a freestyle setup it took me probably 9 months or so to shoot a 300 with decent shot execution etc. You should only be concerned with X's.

They say you can't shoot a 300 until you've shot a 300, so shoot a 300 at a range that you can comfortably do it but don't focus on the 300 part focus on the X's. Shooting a good clean 60X game at 10yds without making bad shots is fairly difficult. 10YD line builds confidence and ingrains shot execution and form into your brain.

You can't think about score or winning or X's....shoot your shot and focus only on the shot and the aim and very importantly if the shot doesn't feel right or won't go off in the average window let the shot down and restart.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

What will it take for me to break a 300? 


60 some what consistent shots. 

300/60X is a head game pure and simple -


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just went from 297 with 35xs to 300 55xs in 3 weeks and the two biggest things I'm doing is letting down if something just not right. And worked a lot on me, not form or on my bow but me. I have started to look at shooting in a different way. I've forced myself to think positive on the line and sing any song I can think of while I'm shooting. I don't know if these little tricks I do will help but I hope they do. Good luck


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

panther08 said:


> I just went from 297 with 35xs to 300 55xs in 3 weeks and the two biggest things I'm doing is letting down if something just not right. And worked a lot on me, not form or on my bow but me. I have started to look at shooting in a different way. I've forced myself to think positive on the line and sing any song I can think of while I'm shooting. I don't know if these little tricks I do will help but I hope they do. Good luck


Singing songs works for me too, keeps my mind of the score


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I did not shoot my first 300 until this year. Now I do it everytime I go to a shoot. You have to go into it having enough confidence to get the job done. The 300 and 60X game is all mental. The final arrow in my first 300 was the most nerve racking arrow of my life. Go into it with the confidence to get it done and make sure you're bow is up for it too!


----------



## Aix (Oct 21, 2009)

You don't focus on 300. You only focus on the arrow you are about to shoot. Like a bunch have said, it's mental and the brain is not wired to think of two things at once. I've shot with the best and to watch their mental concentration is amazing. I think a house could fall on them and they wouldn't know it until the release went off.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I am only 15 years old so not too much experience, but I hopefully will get it. Thanks so much for all the help. Very nice of all of you. Thanks again.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Aim small.....miss small. 

Be very specific about where you are aiming...aim at the very dead center of the X, not the x-ring, not the white, the X on the paper....the smaller you focus the small your misses will be.


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

Kudos to the contributors on this thread. Tons of good stuff here.


----------



## fiddler green (Apr 11, 2013)

Did miss it or did no one mention breath control? Deep breath, let it out, deep breath let it halfway out as you squeeze off the shot.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

It took me a couple years way back in the early 1980's - once you do it, it's no big deal. Shooting 297 or so, you have what it takes - so now your down to the mental game. Stay calm, run your shot sequence, be patient with your shot and if it is not 'there' - let down. I would also suggest working very hard at shooting an X on every shot - I think if you do that the 300 will come. Once you break the ice, your good to go. I have been on a Traditional kick for the past 3 seasons and have not shot my compounds much and target bow not at all...but did get my old ultratec out for a 300 round a couple weeks ago. Shot a 300 55X - like riding a bike, once you get it - you've got it.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

One thing you can do is mentally/visually go through your entire shot routine when you're not shooting. I do this all the time. I shoot enitre ends/game or single arrows in my mind throughout the day, hitting every part of my pre-shot routine, shot execution, follow through and post shot routine...and I NEVER miss an X when doing this 

Excersizes like this will strengthen your mental game and make it so that eventually there will be minimal difference between your visual training and actually shooting. Doesn't even have to be just for spots....I have trained like this for several diciplines over the years, Oly Recurve, 3D, FITA, Field....even golf.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Do this in practice...at whatever distance
is Brain Dead Simple for you to do.

This is shots ..#56...#57...#58...#59...#60.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

After firing the ONE ARROW 
in your quiver
sixty times....


Find YOUR training distance where YOU 
can drill the X
at the intersection of the two lines if the X.

One X at a time.
With ONE arrow in your quiver.

Each X has been drilled TWELVE times. 
Twelve fired shots at each X.
Each arrow into the same hole.

Focus
cadence
mental discipline
consistency
awareness of when your shot setup is not correct


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This stage of training
comes AFTER the earlier stages of training. 

Must build the foundation first.
Build your shot process.
Tune your bow to the best of your ability.
Set your training goal high.
Build on success.
Then...when you have mastered the first level....

Stretch your new goal a tiny bit higher.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice shooting-- but try to do that with MY form.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fiddler green said:


> Did miss it or did no one mention breath control? Deep breath, let it out, deep breath let it halfway out as you squeeze off the shot.


Breath control
natural respiratory pause
super-saturate to temporarily boost blood oh-2 concentrations
cadence.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Nuts and bolts I agree 100%. 

Consistent form builds consistent results. You can't control the arrow once it leaves the bow. You can only control how the arrow leaves the bow.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

subconsciously said:


> Nuts and bolts I agree 100%.
> 
> Consistent form builds consistent results. You can't control the arrow once it leaves the bow. You can only control how the arrow leaves the bow.


Just as important is weather or not you let it leave......

Discipline, if the shot starts to go bad or don't fell right don't shoot it. 

You are in control of making good shots, it's one of the hardest things in archery. Just because you draw the bow does not mean you need to shoot. 

If your sight picture is a little off start over, if the shot runs long start over.

This forces you to only make good shots, no matter what. Never settle for almost. Trains your brain to only accept good results.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

May be as simple as changing your mindset from shooting a 300 to shooting a good shot 60 times. We sometimes get to where you are at and then try NOT to miss those two shots and get stuck in that cycle.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

hrtlnd164 said:


> May be as simple as changing your mindset from shooting a 300 to shooting a good shot 60 times. We sometimes get to where you are at and then try NOT to miss those two shots and get stuck in that cycle.


This is my biggest hurdle. It's so easy to get into that mindset of "play to not lose" instead of playing to win. Stay aggressive!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Not making excuses but a little better equipment might help. I have a stabilizer kit for my side rod and a cheap Cartel main rod. And a few year old at least strings. But I am working to improve my equipment. I am shooting a Hoyt Stratus Plus. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

buy these two books for starters, idiot proof archery by bernie pellerite, core archery by larry wise. form is important,another thing always shoot a good hinge,a longer ata bow,7-8 inch brace height,65% letoff these things all help shoot better x counts easier.now some guys are going to get upset but hoyt bows like the vantage bows and pro-comps shoot easy and they do win vegas the most.don`t let the 300 thing worry you as said earlier x count is the important thing the rest will come with good form and equipment.good luck and have some fun,Pete53


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Hello, I have been shooting target compounds now for about a month, Hinge release and everything else. My best score is a 298 with 22x's. Yesterday I shot a 297 with 43x's. I cannot seem to get a 300. How long did it take all of you to get one?
> 
> Come ON!!! Give yourself a break! With just starting out, those scores you already have WILL eventually bring you a 300. A 300 is perfection. And that takes practice and practice. Like some golfers, they could be doing one or two very small things wrong that they don't notice. but a pro watching you will and bring those to your attention and you then can correct the unseen thorn.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Rabbit57 said:


> TheLongbowShoot said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I have been shooting target compounds now for about a month, Hinge release and everything else. My best score is a 298 with 22x's. Yesterday I shot a 297 with 43x's. I cannot seem to get a 300. How long did it take all of you to get one?
> ...


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

And still the last arrow nearly kills you


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

wolfman2 said:


> And still the last arrow nearly kills you


Last arrow is no different than the first, or the 50th


----------



## Bowhunt17801 (Jan 29, 2014)

Something that helped me improve was not walking to the target, have someone pull your arrows and keep your score, and not knowing what round you were shooting, also shooting one arrow at a time, 60 shots, my first year shooting indoor my average was a 288, 2nd year was a 292, this year a 296.5, have shot only 2 300s this year and those were my first 2! This year I have learned to let down!! I am very bullheaded and hated to do it, but you must if the shot doesn't feel right! Also I find myself to stop breathing, and then I start to suffocate myself! How stupid this sounds it is simple to do, a deep breath before my draw and while I draw is now my process, if I forget to exhale or run out of breathe, let down.. You will get it, just keep trying and don't think about it, this is totally mental!


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

Last arrow should not be different but its hard to control your mind after 299 good ones


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

like i said earlier buy those two books first,the 300 thing can and does get in the way of all shooters how long it takes you to get over the 300 thing is hard to determine.but we have all shot 299`s most including me have missed the last shot too.maybe a simple thing like a kisser button will help you it did me some.if you shoot for center X`s always and if it does not feel right let that bow down don`t take a chance that it might go in,or as they say don`t be a gambler in archery,good form is very important in archery,hopefully no matter what your score is you are having some fun shooting your bow,practice your form mentally when you are not shooting .it will all come to you with time . good luck


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

wolfman2 said:


> Last arrow should not be different but its hard to control your mind after 299 good ones


It's funny how different peoples minds work....

After 59 the next one is easy for me, I even use it as a confidence boot. I hit the last 59, why would I miss the next one.


----------

